# UK Ancestry Visa



## Fia M (Nov 18, 2020)

I am in the process of applying for a UK ancestry visa. I have now realised that the 1200 GBP was supposed to be in my account 90 days before my application, how important are those 90 days? For example, if I have had over that for more than a month, will that suffice? Similarly, does it have to be my account or can it be my parents' - to show that they can sponsor me? Thanks


----------



## kstr (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi! just wondering how things ended up going? I, too, have not had the money in my account for the past 90 days. And similar to you, my mother and British step-father who live in the UK are going to write a letter to say that they can additionally support me financially upon arrival. Thanks!


----------



## JJ_Gav (Feb 2, 2021)

From previous experience, it really depends on the person processing the application. It worked out for me, though you might want to have a reason at hand to explain why this happened should they raise the issue. Your mother and your step-father might want to provide some document proving their income source as well so you can submit it together with the letter.


----------

